# 2010 Esb Homebrew Challenge Cup



## Korev (24/2/10)

Hi Guys,

It's that time again to get brewing for the inaugural *2010 ESB Homebrew Challenge Cup*. 

Something different this year - inspired by the football world cup that will be on mid year we have come up with a knockout competition.

Competition Entries Close: 2nd of July Judging: 17th July 

BJCP Judges please mark your diary - this event is registered with the BJCP

We have Head to Head 
*GROUP A
England ESB v France Biere de Garde

GROUP B
Australia Sparkling Ale v USA American Pale Ale

GROUP C
Germany Weizen v Belgium Wit

GROUP D
Ireland Irish Red v Scotland Scottish 80/-*

The highest scoring beer from the each of the Groups will advance to the Final Round - which of you will be the Challenge Cup winner?

Details in the attached

Entry forms will be available nearer the time

Cheers

P1 

View attachment 100224_ESB_Challenge_CUPv3.pdf


----------



## Barry (24/2/10)

Looks like a great comp, can't wait to enter. Have to start brewing a BdG soon.


----------



## Swinging Beef (24/2/10)

Looks like fun!
But who the hell brews Biere de Garde?


----------



## Stuster (24/2/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> But who the hell brews Biere de Garde?



I have. :angry: Only once though.  

Really sounds like a fun comp. Better not let me judge the England/France section though. Remember Agincourt. :lol:


----------



## Barry (24/2/10)

I really like BdeG's. Malty but dry. A great reason to brew one this year. I'll post a recipe later if people want.


----------



## samhaldane (24/2/10)

Korev said:


> *
> GROUP B
> Australia Sparkling Ale v USA American Pale Ale
> 
> *



How will the Australian Sparkling Ales be judged?

AFAIK there is no BJCP category for them apart from 23 (Specialty Beer).

There are some rough technical guidelines here.


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/2/10)

haldini said:


> How will the Australian Sparkling Ales be judged?
> 
> AFAIK there is no BJCP category for them apart from 23 (Specialty Beer).
> 
> There are some rough technical guidelines here.



There are in the AABC guidelines.

View attachment AABC2009StyleGuidelines_condensed.pdf


Andrew


----------



## Swinging Beef (24/2/10)

Stuster said:


> I have. :angry: Only once though.


Ive only ever tried one commercial example and I just thought it was like a super-pilsner.
Bit of a weird beer for home brewers


----------



## Barry (24/2/10)

It is a similar beer to saison. It is a French farm house style so it has a fair bit of latitude. It certainly does not need the corked character. The BJCP style guides cover it well (either Australia or American). It does need some age so a good reason to brew soon. try something different, you wont be disappointed. We could have picked another style/country but what is the World Cup without the French having a hand in it?


----------



## Stuster (24/2/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> Ive only ever tried one commercial example and I just thought it was like a super-pilsner.
> Bit of a weird beer for home brewers



3 Monts?


----------



## Peter Wadey (24/2/10)

Possibly relevant Whitelabs Platinum Strain releases to coincide:

Mar/Apr:
WLP009 Australian Ale
WLP351 Bavarian Weizen

May/Jun:
WLP072 French Ale
WLP410 Belgian Wit II

Peter


----------



## Korev (24/2/10)

Very droll Barry - please don't upset the Irish Red Ale

P1


----------



## samhaldane (24/2/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> There are in the AABC guidelines.
> 
> View attachment 35945
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks!


----------



## wambesi (24/2/10)

Excellent, better start brewing some entries. Although my two entries will compete against each other! :blink:


----------



## hefevice (24/2/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> Looks like fun!
> But who the hell brews Biere de Garde?



I brewed one accidentally, by all accounts. Was aiming for an ESB (Korev's Northdown recipe), but judging feedback from the last ESB comp suggested it was closer to a Biere de Garde. Laughed very hard when I saw ESB vs Biere de Garde this year (wondering if Barry had something to do with that...).

Used Wyeast 1098 (which is a monster), and suspect my hop utilisation wasn't what it should be. Might be a few useful starting points there.


----------



## Peter Wadey (25/3/10)

With Easter Hols coming up it might be a good time to give this a bump.

Rgds,
P3


----------



## praxis178 (25/3/10)

Peter Wadey said:


> With Easter Hols coming up it might be a good time to give this a bump.
> 
> Rgds,
> P3


Experimenting with weizens at present so should have something worth entering by comp time.... First comp, looking forward to the feedback. <_<


----------



## white.grant (25/3/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> Looks like fun!
> But who the hell brews Biere de Garde?



I do, love the style, malty, slightly yeast character for interest. Takes the pain away after a hard day in the fields.


----------



## Korev (31/3/10)

Another bump - good time to brew one of the styles that could do with some conditioning such as the Biere de Garde. Be warned I shall be conjuring an ESB at the end of April to combat the French menace.

P1


----------



## Peter Wadey (1/4/10)

Korev said:


> Another bump - good time to brew one of the styles that could do with some conditioning such as the Biere de Garde. Be warned I shall be conjuring an ESB at the end of April to combat the French menace.
> 
> P1



I'd like to say that I was going to lay down something French...........................but that would be shear fantasy.

As for my Wit.......weelll !

Ok, I'll sit down now.
Happy Easter Brewing

P3
Attempting to shake off pesky Victorians living in the past


----------



## Korev (2/5/10)

*Teaser - we have arranged an Almighty and Nautical prize for the overall winner *

More Details soon...

P1


----------



## Bizier (3/5/10)

Excellent!

Thanks for a goal!


----------



## Korev (8/5/10)

Next motivational clue - eye patch will be compulsory for the overall champion 

P1


----------



## Korev (12/5/10)

And gumboots :huh: 

P1


----------



## Vitalstatistix (18/5/10)

Korev said:


> And gumboots :huh:
> 
> P1



Sounds kinky h34r:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/5/10)

> Teaser - we have arranged an Almighty and Nautical prize for the overall winner





> Next motivational clue - eye patch will be compulsory for the overall champion




Return trip Circular Quay-Manly on the ferry with Redbeard. If I win, I'm sure Peter will only buy me a one way ticket.


----------



## petesbrew (24/5/10)

So are there any entry forms for this?


----------



## redbeard (24/5/10)

arrrrr Pete ye bilge sucking bucko, ye be wantin t' rip some paper, scrawl ye name n grog type, then nail it 't yer grog cask. an' dont forget some dubloons matey !


----------



## petesbrew (25/5/10)

Roighteo den. Sumfin' well easy like that. (Geezer pirate speak)


----------



## Korev (25/5/10)

Entry forms will be posted this weekend along the very generous sponsorship and PRIZES.

Keelhauling will be too good for FG

Last Clue for the Grand prize - may include Kisses for a certain hardy gentleman

P1


----------



## Korev (30/5/10)

Mods please could you put at the start of this thread Ta

2010 Extra Special Brewers CHALLENGE CUP

Updated details 

Overall winner gets to brew with Damon at The LORD NELSON

Thanks to our sponsors very generous First $100, 2nd $50 and 3rd $25 Gift Vouchers for each of the Groups.

And thanks to each of the LHBS for providing collection points.

See the attached for the Entry details and Entry forms.

Closing date 2 July judging 17 July. 

BJCP judges please would you PM me if you are available to judge

Cheers
P1 

View attachment 2010_ESB_Challenge_Cup.pdf


View attachment 100513_2010_ESB_Challenge_Cup_Comp_Entry_Form.doc


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/5/10)

Korev said:


> Entry forms will be posted this weekend along the very generous sponsorship and PRIZES.
> 
> Keelhauling will be too good for FG
> 
> ...




I'm getting scared .. not about the keelhauling (could do with a good manscaping) but I picked the kisses and Hardy as something to do with with the Lord Nelson. Spending too much time at trivia competitions. Or your clues are too easy Peter.

Not expecting a Victory Horatio (crickey, how many puns can a thread carry) but an irish red currently fermenting is looking good enough at least to enter.


----------



## DEALE (30/5/10)

Fantastic concept Peter I'll be sure to enter a few.


----------



## Korev (31/5/10)

FG Now enough Hornblowing - is manscaping like landscaping?

Looking forward to your entry

Cheers
P1


----------



## Peter Wadey (6/6/10)

Hey Deale!
Poor form not to get at least one entry in, so this morning I did a Weizen.
Something quick to fill a keg (too many empties) and also be suitable for comp.
Not been brewing lately - too busy.

Pete


----------



## samhaldane (16/6/10)

How will the beers be stored between the delivery deadline and judging?


----------



## petesbrew (17/6/10)

Dropped my entry off on the weekend to TCB Thornleigh.
Looking forward to the feedback (and a prize of course!)


----------



## Peter Wadey (18/6/10)

haldini said:


> How will the beers be stored between the delivery deadline and judging?



Hi,
What are your concerns? eg
1. Temp - perhaps your're hoping to get in some more time for carbonation before judging time??? As a competitor you should never rely on this.
2. Light
3. Disturbance of yeast
4. Security
5. Phase of the moon - sorry previous attempts have failed to influence
6. .......

Perhaps if you give some more detail, it might help P1 address your concerns.

Rgds,
P3


----------



## samhaldane (21/6/10)

Peter Wadey said:


> What are your concerns? eg
> 1. Temp - perhaps your're hoping to get in some more time for carbonation before judging time??? As a competitor you should never rely on this.



Yes, I was thinking about carb time, as I'd like to enter a brew that has been conditioning for a few weeks but I probably won't have time to bottle it until this coming weekend (26th / 27th).

I'm still very much a beginner, and you're right, if I am at all serious about competing I shouldn't rely on that time for carbonation. I'll reconsider entering that brew.


----------



## Korev (21/6/10)

Most drop off points are not likely to store cold. The beers after collection will be in my garage and at this time of the year @ an av of 10C We will chill beers appropriate to style for judging.

I suggest that with ~ 2 weeks to condition should be OK

Hope this helps 
P1


----------



## mahonya1 (21/6/10)

haldini said:


> Yes, I was thinking about carb time, as I'd like to enter a brew that has been conditioning for a few weeks but I probably won't have time to bottle it until this coming weekend (26th / 27th).
> 
> I'm still very much a beginner, and you're right, if I am at all serious about competing I shouldn't rely on that time for carbonation. I'll reconsider entering that brew.





Give it a go, all it is going to cost you is $5 and a bottle of beer. I just bottled as Weizen at the weekend but would have prefered a couple more weeks. Not expecting to win, but still value the feedback for $5.


----------



## petesbrew (21/6/10)

Mahony said:


> Give it a go, all it is going to cost you is $5 and a bottle of beer. I just bottled as Weizen at the weekend but would have prefered a couple more weeks. Not expecting to win, but still value the feedback for $5.


$5 is worth it for the feedback. You'll get an honest review of your beer, not a polite "Wow this is nice" comment from a mate. 
So be ready to be dissappointed, and with a bit of luck you might impress the judges & win a prize!


----------



## Barry (21/6/10)

All people willing to be judges, stewards or helpers on the day please PM me. It is Saturday the 17th July at Oatley (I will give the address when you contact me) starting at 9 am. 
If you have beers entered let me know so I make sure there is no clashes with judges and entries.
Hope to see old and new faces on the day.
Lunch will be provided.


----------



## BOG (21/6/10)

How hard and fast is the 600ml rule?

I won't be able to brew specifically for this comp due to sickness in the family but i have something in a 500ml bottle that I'd like to enter and get some feedback on.


BOG


----------



## Barry (21/6/10)

Good Day BOG
It should be OK if you attach a note that says I said it was OK. Only problem if it makes it to the BOS round there might not be enough for the judges to judge. If that is not a problem then no problem.


----------



## Korev (21/6/10)

FYI- What Barry said is an exception not the rule!

P1


----------



## Barry (22/6/10)

Definately the exception given the circumstances.


----------



## BOG (23/6/10)

Barry knows that it won't be a problem as it's his brew that will make it to the final BOS round!

Still not sure I'll even be able to drop off the bottle yet. Life is difficult at present. 

If not , well i'll just have to drink it!



Thanks Barry


P.S What is going to happen for NSW heats for the Nationals? There no comp for NSW brewers. You must be a bit miffed ?



BOG


----------



## bigfridge (23/6/10)

BOG said:


> P.S What is going to happen for NSW heats for the Nationals? There no comp for NSW brewers. You must be a bit miffed ?



Can't remember who is holding the NSW state comp, but when the Hunter United Brewers offered we were told that it was already taken. As expected the AABC website is hopelessly out of date with only last year's details listed.

Anyone in Sydney know?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/6/10)

bigfridge said:


> Can't remember who is holding the NSW state comp, but when the Hunter United Brewers offered we were told that it was already taken. As expected the AABC website is hopelessly out of date with only last year's details listed.
> 
> Anyone in Sydney know?




Stuster is doing again via the Castle Hill Show. Put your hand up for 2011. Like NOW ! You coming down to the ESB show?


----------



## Korev (25/6/10)

BUMP

Only a week to go before entries close make sure your entries are in by next Friday as the collectors will be picking up on Sat

P1


----------



## Korev (26/6/10)

BUMP

Only a week to go before entries close make sure your entries are in by next Friday as the collectors will be picking up on Sat

P1


----------



## samhaldane (27/6/10)

We can still drop them off at The Brew Shop on Saturday before 4pm right?


----------



## Peter Wadey (27/6/10)

haldini said:


> We can still drop them off at The Brew Shop on Saturday before 4pm right?




Yes, that is the latest you can enter.

Peter
ESB Comp Committee


----------



## michaelcocks (28/6/10)

BOG said:


> How hard and fast is the 600ml rule?
> 
> I won't be able to brew specifically for this comp due to sickness in the family but i have something in a 500ml bottle that I'd like to enter and get some feedback on.
> 
> ...



Are Coopers PET bottles acceptable ?
(other brands are available)


----------



## Peter Wadey (28/6/10)

michaelcocks said:


> Are Coopers PET bottles acceptable ?
> (other brands are available)



Hi. Yes PET is fine.
We are more interested in the contents of the vessel.
Look fwd to your entry.

P3


----------



## Barry (3/7/10)

Just a reminder, deadline for entry is 4 pm today but only at The Brew Shop Peakhurst.


----------



## Silo Ted (3/7/10)

How does the feedback get back to the entrants ? Is it by post, on the web, or do you have to be at the event ? 

Do you just put a label on the bottle, fill out the entry form and attach that to the bottle with an elastic band, or should I include a stamped return envelope to my home address?


----------



## Korev (3/7/10)

How does the feedback get back to the entrants ? Is it by post, _yes for your score sheets and certificates if you place_ on the web, _yes for the summary of results in this thread_ or do you have to be at the event ? _not essential _

Do you just put a label on the bottle, fill out the entry form and attach that to the bottle with an elastic band, _yes and don't forget the entry fee!_ or should I include a stamped return envelope to my home address?_ Not necessary your entry fee includes postage of your score sheets_

Cheers
P1


----------



## Silo Ted (3/7/10)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Bizier (3/7/10)

Good luck to everyone entering this comp. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Korev (3/7/10)

Thanks - waiting for the entries - closing at 4pm at The Brew Shop

8 received so far and in the system

Cheers
P1


----------



## mahonya1 (3/7/10)

Korev said:


> Thanks - waiting for the entries - closing at 4pm at The Brew Shop
> 
> 8 received so far and in the system
> 
> ...




I sent a couple down from Brisbane. Hopefully you received them and the postie didn't nick off with them! Will you release the line up/entries prior to the comp starting?


----------



## Korev (3/7/10)

Not sure about that - I'll think about it

Cheers
P1


----------



## DEALE (3/7/10)

Just dropped off my entries to The Brew Shop. I have entries in APA, ESB, WIT, HEF and 80 /-. The APA and ESB are tasting OK, not sure about the others. 

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Korev (16/7/10)

Judges and stewards lined up for tomorrow About 50 entries - no obvious Spanish influences - no idea what the octopus is tipping

All will be revealed once the judging is complete - planning to post a summary of results Sunday.

Cheers
P1


----------



## jakub76 (17/7/10)

How's the comp travelling - any live updates or pics?

I'm pretty disappointed as I entered a Hefe which is a fairly popular and tasty brew in my house but last time I went all out and did a decoction mash - complete change of process. I entered the beer before trying it, trusting my theoretical tweaking would pay off...well it didn't. Although my hefe is OK it's the least impressive of any that I've made. I'll definately be going back to single mash infusion, or maybe just a little ferulic acid rest then infusion up to mash temp. And next time I might taste the beer before I send it to competition


----------



## mahonya1 (17/7/10)

jakub76 said:


> How's the comp travelling - any live updates or pics?
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed as I entered a Hefe which is a fairly popular and tasty brew in my house but last time I went all out and did a decoction mash - complete change of process. I entered the beer before trying it, trusting my theoretical tweaking would pay off...well it didn't. Although my hefe is OK it's the least impressive of any that I've made. I'll definately be going back to single mash infusion, or maybe just a little ferulic acid rest then infusion up to mash temp. And next time I might taste the beer before I send it to competition



Don't worry jakub, I also entered 2 weizens, 1 I wasn't too frilled by and the other I didn't taste until last week and was still lacking in carbonation! Hoping it came good in the last week. Maybe we'll be fighting for last position.....


----------



## christopher.whitten (17/7/10)

Thanks P1 for coordinating and opening up your house today for the ESB Challenge, Mick and I learnt a lot. I am now an accomplished glass cleaner and hopefully I might get promoted from Apprentice Steward to Steward (although I do not wish to rush things). Well done to the Judges (especially those who judged the ESB section) today in perfect conditions.

Chris


----------



## Korev (18/7/10)

2010 ESB Challenge Cup - Results

A big thanks to the judges and stewards and to our own master Chef Richard who made yesterday such a great day. Special mentions for Fatz coming up from the far south coast and Dave Lamotte all the way from Newcastle to help with the judging.

Thanks also to our sponsors The Brew Shop, ESB Brewing Supplies, White Labs, Bintani, Brew Cellar, imake and the Lord Nelson. 

Results, (with gift certificates and place certificates if applicable) will be posted out over the next couple of weeks. Extra Special Brewers club members can pick up their score sheets etc on the last Fri of the month.

And now without further ado the winner of the Best of Show Round is (cue drum roll) ... Barry

Barry has donated the Brew with Damon prize at the Lord to Sam Haldane - congratulations Sam pm me with your contact information and we can sort out the details.

Winners from each of the group stages are as attached

Cheers

Peter

PS Now get ready for the NSW Competition in conjunction with the Castle Hill Show in September. Stu is looking for sponsors, judges, stewards - see separate thread for details. 

View attachment 100718_ESB_Challenge_Cup_Results.pdf


----------



## samhaldane (18/7/10)

Wow, I wasn't expecting that!

Many thanks to Barry for donating the grand prize, that's very generous.

Congratulations to all the other prize winners! Thanks to the stewards, judges and organisers!

Sam


----------



## Barry (18/7/10)

My pleasure Sam. It is a great prize. I have had the great experience of brewing at The Mountain Goat Brewery earlier this year so I feel it is best to let someone else to also have a similar experience.
Some people might want to know the recipe for the ESB so here it is.

Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

Type: All Grain	Date: 6/06/2010
Batch Size: 25.00 L	Brewer: Barry
Boil Size: 30.00 L	Asst Brewer: Big Liquid Amber Tree
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients
Amount	Item	Type	% or IBU
5.30 kg	Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)	88.33 %
0.20 kg	Caraaroma (350.1 EBC)	Grain	3.33 %
0.20 kg	Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC)	3.33 %
0.20 kg	Carared (39.4 EBC)	Grain	3.33 %
0.10 kg	Amber Malt (43.3 EBC)	Grain	1.67 %
48.00 gm	Challenger [7.00 %] (60 min)	Hops	40.2 IBU
50.00 gm	Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (15 min)Hops	7.7 IBU
10.00 gm	Fuggles [4.50 %] (15 min)	Hops	1.4 IBU
25.00 gm	Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 12 days)	- 
1.32 items	Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min)	Misc	
1.32 tsp	Yeast Nutrient (Primary 5.0 min)	Misc	
4.00 gm	Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min)	Misc	
2 Pkgs	London Ale (White Labs #WLP013)	Yeast-Ale	


Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG	Measured Original Gravity: 1.070 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG	Measured Final Gravity: 1.020 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.66 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.53 %
Bitterness: 49.2 IBU	Calories: 676 cal/l
Est Color: 22.8 EBC 


My Mash
Step Time	Name	Description	Step Temp
80 min	Step	Add 0.00 L of water at 66.0 C	66.0 C
10 min	Step	Add 0.00 L of water at 72.0 C	72.0 C


----------



## beer slayer (18/7/10)

A special thanks to P1 for organising a great comp and a great day. I agree P1 a special mention to Richard for the great food
All I can say is I'm glad he is at our club :beer: 

Congrat's to all the prize winners and the Grand Poobah Barry :beerbang: 
Cheers 
BS


----------



## samhaldane (18/7/10)

Thanks for posting your recipe Barry, it looks great. I saw some photos from your brew day at Mountain Goat, but never got to taste the results I'm afraid. I used to live 3 mins walk away from the brewery but moved to Sydney a few months ago.

Here is my APA recipe. The 15 min hop additions are cube hops (I no-chilled), and the turn off additions were added as 'hop tea' (made in a coffee plunger) to the fermenter before the yeast. All malts are JW apart from the carapils and caraamber.

Happy to post my Wit recipe too if there is interest.

----------------------------------
Circus Sunday Pale Ale

10A-American Ale-American Pale Ale

Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 13.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 11.00 l
Volume Transferred: 10.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 10.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 9.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG Expected OG: 1.048 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Expected ABV: 4.8 % Expected ABW: 3.8 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 38.5 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 7.6 SRM
BU:GU ratio: 0.80 Approx Color: 
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 

Fermentables
Ingredient Amount % MCU When
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 1.700 kg 73.9 % 4.4 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Light Munich 0.300 kg 13.0 % 2.3 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Wheat Malt 0.100 kg 4.3 % 0.1 In Mash/Steeped
German Caramel Pils 0.100 kg 4.3 % 0.2 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Crystal 140 0.050 kg 2.2 % 2.8 In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAmber 0.050 kg 2.2 % 1.0 In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Variety Alpha Amount IBU Form When
US Magnum 16.0 % 4 g 16.1 Loose Pellet Hops All Of Boil
US Centennial 8.5 % 5 g 5.3 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
US Citra 11.0 % 5 g 6.9 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
US Chinook 10.5 % 5 g 6.5 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
US Ahtanum 6.0 % 5 g 3.7 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
US Ahtanum 6.0 % 10 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops At turn off
US Citra 11.0 % 10 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops At turn off
US Citra 11.0 % 5 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped
US Centennial 8.5 % 5 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients
Ingredient Amount When
Whirlfloc Tablet 1 g In Boil
Yeast Nutrient 1 g In Boil

Yeast
Craftbrewer American Ale (aka US-05)

1g of gypsum in mash water and another 1g in boil

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (65C) with mashout

Step Type Temperature Duration
Rest at 65 degC 60
Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC 15


----------



## jakub76 (18/7/10)

Congratulations to Barry, Sam and everyone involved. Cheers for getting the results posted so quickly too.

OK I feel like a douche over my paranoid, pre-comp post...seems I need to learn to relax - I'm new to this competition thing.

For those interested here's my Hefeweizen recipe..
24 Litres into fermenter

2.75kg Wheat Malt
2kg Pilsen Malt
500g Munich Malt
150g Crystal 60

30g Hallertauer 5.2% 60 minutes for 15 IBU (20 Rager) @ 68% eff.

Decoction Mash
45C for 20 minutes
62C for 40 minutes
72C for 40 minutes
77C mash-out by infusing 7L boiling water
Batch sparge

100minute boil

Wyeast 3068 pitched and ferment at 18-20C

OG 1.047
FG 1.012


----------



## Stuster (18/7/10)

Well done to the ESBs, particularly to Peter, for hosting a very well run comp. :super: 

Interesting to see the recipes. I was convinced that APA had some NZ hops in it, haldini. Very nice beer though.

And a good example of a weizen, Jakub. More to the clovey end I though so interesting that it was fermented relatively warm. Guess it's that ferulic rest.


----------



## Silo Ted (18/7/10)

Big congratulations to the winners, and cheers to the organisers, judges and staff for making it happen. 

This was my first competition entry so I am interested to see what sort of feedback comes back to the brewers after such an event.


----------



## Peter Wadey (19/7/10)

What was the decision on the day re serving weizens mit hefe?


----------



## Korev (19/7/10)

The judging panel went with nicht hefe as far as I can recall.

P1


----------



## Peter Wadey (19/7/10)

Korev said:


> The judging panel went with nicht hefe as far as I can recall.
> 
> P1



Oh dear. Was counting on some yeast character.
Looks (& prob. tastes) like gnat's _iss w/o some yeast suspended.
I deliberately stirred the entry & this one at the same time to see what it would look like after 2 wks undisturbed.





At home I would not drink it like this.
I shall have to taste some w/out just to compare with judging notes.

Please post sheets home as not sure about making next meeting.

Played Daddy on Saturday,
P3


----------



## Korev (19/7/10)

OK will do

P1


----------



## Silo Ted (22/7/10)

Received my first ever scoresheets back yesterday. The beers didn't set the world on fire but theres some very clear feedback that can be taken on board for next time. Scored an average of 31/50 for one of them and while that might be an embarrassing score for other brewers, I value the comments and mostly agree. Taking the tips received Im going to try the style again and see if I can bump up my score next time I enter. Once again, many thanks to those who made this event happen, I have the competition bug now so watch out in future when I aim to break my earlier scores


----------



## cwbrown07 (22/7/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Received my first ever scoresheets back yesterday. The beers didn't set the world on fire but theres some very clear feedback that can be taken on board for next time. Scored an average of 31/50 for one of them and while that might be an embarrassing score for other brewers, I value the comments and mostly agree. Taking the tips received Im going to try the style again and see if I can bump up my score next time I enter. Once again, many thanks to those who made this event happen, I have the competition bug now so watch out in future when I aim to break my earlier scores




+1 from me, although my scores were a little lower. 

PS - I am glad that the judges were as mystified about a flavour in the beer as I was - buggered if I could work out what was going on in there...!


----------



## dj_yiakamon (22/7/10)

+1 from me also. My very first competition entry and was not entirely comfortable with the beer category i entered into as i knew what was lacking for the style.

My scores were low and rightly so but insight into a more applicable category was given by all 3 judges which was fantastic to hear 3 consistent views and also that they liked the beer just that it was not to style.

Anyone that is contemplating entering a comp i say go for it because before this my only feedback came from family and friends so a qualified opinion was most welcome to track how i am going since its my 1st year brewing.


----------



## Korev (22/7/10)

Thanks guys for your positive reactions It would seem Big ups for the BJCP standard of judging

I look forward to your entries next year

P1


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (22/7/10)

+1 to the comments above. I also seemed to have been marked lower as I didn't stick to style. The beer I entered was not made to style from its inception and I debated entering it to till pretty much the moment I walked out of the drop point. 
That said getting the feedback from the judges was great, 10 / 10 to you guys for getting the whole event together. Regardless on how your brew goes I find it refreshing to get some constructive feedback, rather than the scale of "hmm, its alright" (top marks) to "WTF this is shit" (no good) that your mates tend to give you.


----------



## BOG (25/7/10)

I couldn't make this comp due to other family commitments.

How many entries where received. The published score only showed the places 1st 2nd 3rd not the spread of scores.


BOG


----------



## petesbrew (27/7/10)

Damn I hate waiting for the postman.


----------



## Silo Ted (29/7/10)

Did you get them yet, mate? Im interested to hear what scores others got especially from some of the newer brewers to the comeptition scene. Nowe that the event has well and truly past, I will go into more detail about my best scoring from the two beers entered. it was in the Aussie Ale category, and scored 91.5 overall. I thought it could have been better, it was too hoppy with P.O.Ringwood, the malt flavour was understated, it was all unbalanced, no finings, and I didnt even use Coopers yeast but the American Ale fermentis pack. I agreed with everything the judges said because thats what i would have said about the beer. I would have marked it much lower myself. Im so happy to think that I can tweak this recipe just a bit and try to squeeze an extra three points from each judge and crack the 100 mark!!!!  

Well done jakub76 by the way, after your worrying post you won the category. Many congrats. Peter Wadley if you want a yeasty wheat beer next time you could pack the bottle upside down in a box so by the time it got to the comp fridge and was turned upright, it might be how you like it served.


----------



## petesbrew (30/7/10)

Hopefully it's in the post today, I'm just impatient when waiting for Comp results. Oh well... nothing I can do but waaaaaaaaait.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/7/10)

petesbrew said:


> Hopefully it's in the post today, I'm just impatient when waiting for Comp results. Oh well... nothing I can do but waaaaaaaaait.




I think your beers were that bad we had to burn the scoresheets to avoid infections ..  

And if you get one with my name on it, IT WASN'T MY FAULT!!!


----------



## petesbrew (30/7/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I think your beers were that bad we had to burn the scoresheets to avoid infections ..
> 
> And if you get one with my name on it, IT WASN'T MY FAULT!!!


Oooh, that bad hey? :icon_vomit:


----------



## Korev (30/7/10)

The prize winners should not panic - I have not yet received the printed certificates (hopefully this evening) which means that I will post out next week.

Our overall winner has been in touch with Damon from The Lord to organise his brewday.

Cheers
P1

Don't pay any attention to FG it only encourages him :unsure:


----------



## Korev (30/7/10)

Certificates mid next week they are currently in Nowra!

P1


----------



## petesbrew (1/8/10)

Korev said:


> Certificates mid next week they are currently in Nowra!
> 
> P1


Thanks for the update Korev. I know, I'm impatient.
Well done to you and the boys running this comp.
ps. I't's cool, I thought FG's call was a great one. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Korev (4/8/10)

Update - The outstanding certs, gift certs and score sheets posted this afternoon.

Cheers
P1


----------



## petesbrew (5/8/10)

Korev said:


> Update - The outstanding certs, gift certs and score sheets posted this afternoon.
> 
> Cheers
> P1


Got mine this arvo, Korev. How quick was that?!
Thanks heaps, the voucher will be used wisely and the certificate proudly displayed on the brauhaus door.

Cheers to the judges for the feedback. I was looking forward to this the most as I wanted to pick the faults... mainly a mildly hot alcohol.
Having one now and savouring it.
Thanks again.
Pete


----------



## Silo Ted (5/8/10)

Good one Pete, I didn't realize you were a winner. Looking at the results, I take it yours was the ESB. 

If you entered other beers, what was your lowest overall score? If you want to share of course. Im pretty interested to know what other people got.


----------



## petesbrew (5/8/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Good one Pete, I didn't realize you were a winner. Looking at the results, I take it yours was the ESB.
> 
> If you entered other beers, what was your lowest overall score? If you want to share of course. Im pretty interested to know what other people got.


Cheers Silo.
That was my only beer entered & my Scores were 34 - 35.5.
Just saw your previous post, 31 is a pretty good effort for a first comp! My first ever results were 25/50ish for a toucan stout... haha.
See if you can beat my lowest ever...14/50.
Pete


----------



## jakub76 (6/8/10)

Got my results today, cheers. 

I've been hanging out for the feedback and it was great to finally get the three perspectives. The $100 voucher was a pleasant surprise, thanks heaps!

Certificate is now proudly stuck on the brew fridge door, plenty room for more too - might have to work on that.


----------



## petesbrew (6/8/10)

jakub76 said:


> Got my results today, cheers.
> 
> I've been hanging out for the feedback and it was great to finally get the three perspectives. The $100 voucher was a pleasant surprise, thanks heaps!
> 
> Certificate is now proudly stuck on the brew fridge door, plenty room for more too - might have to work on that.


Well done Jakub!


----------



## Silo Ted (7/8/10)

> Cheers SiloJust saw your previous post, 31 is a pretty good effort for a first comp!



Thanks mate. I was surprised myself, considering the harshness of the bittering. Just mashing Mk II today and will try and focus on getting the style perfect for the 2011 NSW comp. Its going to be cutting it fine for entry this year, but the upshot is plenty of time to refine it. 



> See if you can beat my lowest ever...14/50.



That's got to hurt  Did they send you a wooden spoon?


----------



## samhaldane (23/9/10)

I brewed with Damon at the Lord Nelson yesterday. Boy was it a good day. I learned a lot, drank a lot of beer and had a mighty good time.

We brewed 3 Sheets, which is an Aussie / American pale ale. If you haven't had it, get down to the Lord and treat yourself to a pint. The beer is never more than a month or two old there, and is served straight from the big bright tanks in the basement.

Here are some pics that I took of the day.

Doughing in:







View of the mush tun after tipping all 150kgs of grain in:






Damon giving the mash a good stir:






After mashing in we transferred a batch of Nelson's Blood from a fermenter upstairs to a maturation tank downstairs to free up a fermenter for the 3 sheets we were brewing. A taste test was compulsory. You can see the mash recirculating in the background: 






Getting the hops ready. Galaxy ooh yeah!






The two hop additions weighed out. Galaxy for bittering and heaps of US cascade with a little galaxy for the late addition:






Time for a beer break. This is the Double Nelson, a seasonal, 5.8% APA that Damon does every year with cascade, amarillo and a bit of galaxy. He changes the hop used for dry hopping every year. This year's batch was dry hopped with Amarillo (I think, will check with Damon). This was just one of many beer breaks throughout the day. Damon was kind enough to give me a sample of pretty much every beer that he brews at the Lord that was on tap at the time.






Adding the late hop addition to the kettle. We let this boil for another minute before turning off the kettle and starting the whirlpool.






With the wort chilled and in the fermenter and 500g of US05 pitched, we relaxed at the bar and had a taste of my APA, followed by quite a few house beers. Note the coopers longneck of homebrew on the bar  






Thanks to the ESB challenge organisers for their time spent organising the comp, Damon for putting up with my questions all day, and Blair for having me, shouting me a Victory Bitter, and telling me some crazy stories about toothless fishermen, who frequented the pub when he first bought it 25 years ago.

Cheers! :beer:

EDIT: cleaning up image attachment


----------



## Barry (24/9/10)

A great report. Happy you had such a good day.


----------



## jakub76 (24/9/10)

Awesome work, Sam. Thanks for the pictures...and for outing the 3 sheets ingredients! Any idea on the malt bill? JW Pale & a little crystal I'm guessing.


----------



## samhaldane (24/9/10)

Barry said:


> A great report. Happy you had such a good day.



And of course a massive thank you again to Barry for generously donating the prize!



jakub76 said:


> Awesome work, Sam. Thanks for the pictures...and for outing the 3 sheets ingredients! Any idea on the malt bill? JW Pale & a little crystal I'm guessing.



I'm not entirely sure as Damon had milled the grain the day before. If I remember correctly it has JW Pils, some munich, light crystal and a touch of imperial malt. I haven't used imperial before, but Damon gave me some to munch on and it's a bit biscuity with a slight sourness to it.


----------

